# CTF Wissembourg ?



## Schwarzspecht (2. September 2004)

Wer ist denn da schon mal mitgefahren? Wie sind die Strecken? Sind die Schwarzspechtfrau-tauglich?

Was ist da am 25. und was am 26. los?


Soviel steht ja bei Biggies Club-Site:
CTF Wissembourg
25.08.2004 - 17:03 Wissembourg Randonneé: 
am 26.09.04 findet wie immer, am letzten Sep. Wochenende die Wissembourg Randonnèe statt. 
16. MTB Country Tour in F 67160 Wissembourg (Elsaß) 15 + 30 + 55 km. Start 8 - 11 Uhr am Col du Pigeonnier. 
Info: 0033-3-88949028


----------



## fez (2. September 2004)

war zwei oder dreimal dabei - sehr spassige und athmosphärische Angelegenheit mit anschliessendem Flammkuchenessen. Schwarzspechtfrautauglich - bestimmt auch die längere Strecke. Kauftip!

Gruss Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulli1169 (2. September 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ist denn da schon mal mitgefahren? Wie sind die Strecken? Sind die Schwarzspechtfrau-tauglich?





die Strecke variiert. Es gab manchmal eine Streckenteilung - dann konnte man die technische Abfahrt wählen oder das umfahren. Hab jedoch das Gefühl, dass die Strecke eher über die Jahre entschärft wurde. Das heisst jedoch nicht, dass es keine anspruchsvollen Stellen mehr gibt. Vorallem wenn man später fährt und da schon ein Haufen leute runter sind und alles ausgebremst haben. das Ganze ist sehr lohnenswert. Mitfahrgelegenheiten gibts am MTB Club KA Clubtreff, 6.30 uhr morgens, Adrian kontaktieren, siehe auch Monatsprogramm September. (www.mtb-karlsruhe.de)


----------



## Schwarzspecht (2. September 2004)

@ fez und Ulli
Danke mal für die Info! Werde es der SSF vorschlagen ...


----------

